# Dateien schützen



## Zottelchen (12. November 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne einen Ordner mit einem PW schützen, dazu benutze ich eigentlich die .htaccess und .husers Dateien. 
Das ganze sieht bei mir so aus: 



> # .htaccess-Datei fuer Web-Verzeichnis /service
> AuthType Basic
> AuthName "Adressliste"
> AuthUserFile /home/www/doc/----/domain.de/datenbank/.htusers
> require user test





> # .htusers-Datei für Benutzernamen und Passwörter
> test:WY0KHpujPN9oQ <-- testtest als PW



So, laut SELFHTML und sonstigen Bsp. online zu diesen Dateien SOLLTE es eigentlich klappen - tut's aber nicht. Und ich weiß nicht warum. Es hat schon mal funktioniert, ich hatte nur den absoluten Pfad geändert, weil ich eine neue Domain habe und seitdem geht's nimmer oO... 
So ganz nebenbei: Beide Dateien liegen zusammen mit der zu schützenden Datei in dem Ordner "datenbank". So stand das zumindest auch in der Anleitung. 
Was habe ich denn falsch gemacht? 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. November 2004)

Hast du nur die Domain, oder auch den Provider gewechselt?

Was hattest du denn vorher für einen Pfad zu stehen?


----------



## Zottelchen (13. November 2004)

Nur Domain gewechselt, sprich es haben sich nur die Nummer im absoluten Pfad geändert und der Domainname und beides stimmt in dem Falle. Ich hatte dasselbe Verzeichnis halt auf der anderen Domain geschützt, da ging das ja auch alles und ich war sogar so faul, daß ich das ganze kopiert habe und nur die o.g. Daten verändert habe (wobei ich den absoluten Pfad extra noch mal nachgesehen habe und mit copy+paste eingefügt habe, damit ich ja keinen Müll tippe). 
Auch nach evt. Tippfehlern im Domainnamen habe ich kleinstlich gesucht, aber nix. -.-

Ich scheine irgendwie unlösbare bzw. eigentlich funktioniered müssende Probleme magisch anzuziehen... oO


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. November 2004)

Da es sowieso nicht funktioniert...wie hiess denn dass Passwort, welches du verschlüsselt hast?


----------



## Zottelchen (14. November 2004)

Steht oben hinter der Verschlüsselung in dem 1. Beitrag (.htusers): testtest

Aber, das eigentliche Problem ist ja nicht mal das PW, selbst wennn das falsch wäre mit der Verschlüsselung, es passiert ja nicht mal, daß die Eingabemaske für Benutzername und PW kommt, daran scheitert's ja schon mal.


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. November 2004)

Wenn sich die .htaccess wirklich in dem Verzeichnis "datenbank" befindet, weiss ich auch nicht weiter

Betrifft das die rpfzottel-Domain?
Wenn ja....da scheint sich keine .htaccess in diesem Verzeichnis zu befinden...der Server gibt zumindest einen 404 aus.....normal wäre 403


----------



## Zottelchen (15. November 2004)

nee, das ist 'ne andere Domain, aber auch bei Artfiles. 
Ich hatte auf meiner (rupfzottel) nur getestet, die andere kann ich nicht für Versuche nehmen weil sie nicht mir gehört sondern ich da nur Webmaster spielen darf und die Site erstellt habe. 
Die Datei (.htaccess) war tatsächlich in dem Ordner "datenbank".
auf der rupfzottel domain war dieser "Versuchszugang" in dem Ordner "gprobe". 
Tja... ich würde sagen, dann bleibt wohl nichts weiter übrig als diese Geschichte hier unlösbar im Raum stehenzulassen und ich muß halt für sowas wirklich 'ne andere Lösung nehmen. 
Aber falls jemandem doch was auffallen sollte - interessiert warum es nicht geht bin ich immer noch 
Danke jedenfalls erst mal für die Lösungsversuche... *seeeeeehr merkwürdig... *


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. November 2004)

Schau doch mal bei denen nach...die haben bestimmt auch ein Interface, mit dem man Verzeichnisse schützen kann


----------



## Zottelchen (16. November 2004)

Habe ich sogar und es gibt sowas. Geht auch doch trotzdem möchte ich natürlich wissen, was ich nu da verbockt habe ... 
Mit anderen Worten also: Problem umgangen, Frage bleibt...


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2004)

Wenn diese .htaccess wirklich in dem selben Ordner ist, wie die zu schützende Datei, und die Passwortabfrage überhaupt nicht erscheint, kann es eigentlich nur an einem liegen:

In der Serverkonfiguration ist es nicht gestattet, "AuthConfig"-Direktiven per .htaccess zu überschreiben.
Wenn dies der  Fall ist, wird dein Passwortschutz ignoriert... für mich wäre das die einzig plausible Erklärung.

Frage mal bei deinem Hoster nach, ob dies neuerdings der Fall ist.


----------



## Zottelchen (19. November 2004)

Hi fatalus!

Mensch, du hattest den richtigen Riecher... es scheint wirklich seit einiger Zeit zu sein, daß die Optionen mit dem .htaccess erst ab einerm "höheren" Tarif funktionieren. 
Darauf wäre ich nie gekommen weil's wie gesagt vorher (selber Traif) geklappt hatte.
Aber Artfiles hat das gerade bestätigt. 
Danke Dir! Das erklärt natürlich alles.


----------

